# Crass Stupidity



## K-man (Dec 10, 2013)

I really didn't know whether to put this in the comedy cafe or  weapons thread (imaginary). What are these people thinking?

*Boy aged 10 suspended for firing IMAGINARY bow and arrow at school

*


> "If were going to punish this poor kid for pretending to shoot a bow and arrow, lets ticket his parents for parking their unicorn in a fire zone."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/boy-suspended-firing-imaginary-bow-2908080#ixzz2n7bXxCUk


:asian:


----------



## Takai (Dec 10, 2013)

K-man said:


> What are these people thinking?



You are operating on the assumption that they actually are?


----------



## K-man (Dec 10, 2013)

Takai said:


> You are operating on the assumption that they actually are?


Touché!
:cheers:


----------



## Kframe (Dec 10, 2013)

You think that is bad, try the 6 year old suspended for kissing a girl on the cheek. http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2013/12/10/Colorado-6-year-old-suspended-for-kissing-a-girl


----------



## granfire (Dec 10, 2013)

At least that that other boy had a POPtard shaped like a gun....
and another of their rogue outlaw friend got hammered for paying soldier with imaginary grenades...


Zero tolerance breeds zero thought....


----------



## Instructor (Dec 11, 2013)

When I was in high school (back in the dark ages). I dared a friend to kiss our pretty young Latin teacher in front of everybody, kind of a surprise attack kiss in the hallway. He walked up to her and leaned in for the kiss...


She put her arms around him and gave him the kiss of his life! Then she smiled and said, "thanks I needed that". Hahahaha.... Ahhh the good old days. Nowadays she'd probably be fired.


----------



## Carol (Dec 11, 2013)

They should give him an imaginary suspension and make imaginary notes on his school record.


----------



## granfire (Dec 11, 2013)

Carol said:


> They should give him an imaginary suspension and make imaginary notes on his school record.



PETA is gonna go after them for abusing Unicorns....


----------



## sfs982000 (Dec 11, 2013)

Common sense has gone so far to the wayside. Stupid people make my head hurt!!


----------

